# Micromax A110 SuperFone Canvas 2 5″ IPS display dual-core Android 4.0 launching Oct



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2012)

Micromax A110 5″ IPS display dual-core Android 4.0 launching at Enrique Iglesias concert on 17th or 21st October. Micromax A110 full specifications and Price in India.

It seems that India is being blessed with budget dual-core smartphones as there is a sudden explosion of such smartphones starting this month (October must be lucky). Starting with Spice Mi-500, to Karbonn A9+and Karbonn A21 and now the Micromax A110 being announced. It is paradise for smartphone buyers in India, especially because these smartphones are launching for as low as Rs. 10,000 and ranging till Rs. 13,000 only. That makes these phones the cheapest dual-cores and excellent products too (as Micromax, Spice and Karbonn have upped the ante with higher quality products in recent times). Tough competition is driving this, and we are loving it. Let’s have a look at the Micromax A110 then.

*Micromax A110 Superfone Canvas 2 Full Specifications*

The Micromax A110 packs some fantastic specifications for a budget handset. Let’s have a look:
1 GHz Dual Core CPU
5″ (12.5 cm) IPS Capacitive Display
qHD or HD resolution
8 MP Autofocus Camera, LED flash
0.3 MP VGA front camera
3G, WiFi 802.11 b/g/n, Bluetooth 3.0
2000 mAh battery
Android 4.0.4 ICS

Design & Overview: The phone looks absolutely fantastic. With an excellent design (curved around the edges, thin bezel, beautiful while color), a 1 GHz dual core processor which will allow you to breeze through all apps and games, and the beautiful 5″ spread (IPS display) of unknown resolution.Display: We believe that the phone will pack a qHD or HD display (960×540 or 1280×720) because of the leaked photo of the phone. By looking at the length and breadth ratio of the display and comparing it to the Micromax A100 Superfone Canvas, the A110 Superfone Canvas 2 looks to have a 16:9 widescreen display thus making us suspect for a qHD or HD display. Higher the better after all. In all likelihood, it might be a qHD display.RAM: The RAM amount is uncertain. The most likely amount is 512 MB, but we are hoping that Micromax knows and uses such an opportunity to make a flagship right and put in 1 GB of RAM.Chipset: Just being a dual-core doesn’t make the phone super fast. Look at the HTC Desire X, which has a lowly Snapdragon S4 Play (ARM Cortex A5 dual core) which puts it only slightly ahead of a Single Core ARM Cortex A9 (20% to be precise). We strongly believe that the phone packs a Mediatek MT6577 dual-core chipset (or it can be a Snapdragon dual-core too). If that is true, the GPU will be a PowerVR SGX531 which is far better than the Adreno 200 enhanced in the current Micromax A100.Camera: The 8 MP camera is welcome. We are sure it can shoot 720p videos. Again Micromax might surprise us with 1080p video recording, although we won’t be hoping for that much from a budget device.Battery & OS: The 2000 mAh battery remains unchanged. A dual core should have brought in a bigger rated battery, especially on a huge 5″ display. Nevertheless, 1 day of battery life seems plausible in all likelihood. Android 4.0.4 ICS is welcome, although we are now hoping for Android 4.1 Jelly Bean (here’s again perhaps hoping for too much).

*Micromax A110 Superfone Canvas 2 (pre book) Price in India*

The Micromax A110 pricing is currently unknown. We expect a similar pricing to competition Spice Mi-500which too is a 5″ dual core (although we find the Micromax A110′s design to be much better).You can Pre-Book the Micromax A110 for Rs. 500 from Snapdeal and also stand a chance to win free concert passes for the Enrique Iglesias concert later this month.Pre-book Micromax A110 Superfone Canvas 2 @ Rs. 500 – SNAPDEAL

The smartphone phablet should most probably launch with a price tag of Rs. 12,000-Rs. 13,000.

*ORIGINAL ARTICLE HERE*


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hope it will beat the other branded products like iBall Andi 5c or the newly launched Samsung Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 12, 2012)

comp@ddict said:


> HD resolution



next to impossible at sub 15k



comp@ddict said:


> You can Pre-Book the Micromax A110 for Rs. 500 from Snapdeal and also stand a chance to win free concert passes for the Enrique Iglesias concert later this month.Pre-book Micromax A110 Superfone Canvas 2 @ Rs. 500 – SNAPDEAL
> 
> The smartphone phablet should most probably launch with a price tag of Rs. 12,000-Rs. 13,000.



snapdeal is a bunch of cheaters. and end pricing will be really high than what FK or infibeam will ask.


----------



## pansome (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, don't book it straight way.
First of all snapdeal has a price on the higher side compared to other websites.
Secondly the only reason you can go for it is for the enrique show tickets which is luck based.
I would personally wait to see the exact specs as in which dual core processor?gpu?
Or else will wait for the true comparison with competitors like *karboon a21* and *a9+*.


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 14, 2012)

I knew sooner or later, Indian mobiles cos would come up with Bigger Droids, but didnt think they would be priced so attractively. The screen size is most imp factor in choosing them, so we better look out for things like viewing angles, brightness, contrast,  viewing in sunlight, glossiness etc.


----------



## shikhar22 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey I came to know that problem with micromax is we can't update the s/w i.e., will stuck with ICS even if Jelly bean is available...Is that true??


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 14, 2012)

shikhar22 said:


> Hey I came to know that problem with micromax is we can't update the s/w i.e., will stuck with ICS even if Jelly bean is available...Is that true??


wait for an year, when warranty would expire then root it although one has to find Stable Custom ROM for that., updates are big problem for any android phone except for Nexus Phones.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Oct 14, 2012)

*HD display (960×540 or 1280×720)*

No I'm sure Micromax will disappoint you here.


----------



## funskar (Oct 14, 2012)

HD display with this phone at 13K price?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 14, 2012)

5''  inch tablet


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Oct 15, 2012)

I hands-on Micromax A100 few days before and budget wise undoubtedly it's a nice device to hold. However I don't have any idea about A110 that how will it perform, but as per the market reviews it going to be the best in terms of performance than A100.
Still need to review it.


----------



## josin (Oct 17, 2012)

Rooting and rom support by Xda guys are a boon for any droids.Indian origin phones never received any love from xda or like communities.I cant live with out a rooted droid and an oced kernel.so what ever prices micromax offers its a no go to any custom rom lover


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 17, 2012)

^^ Origin doesn't matter. All that matters is the quality of components inside a phone..


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 17, 2012)

The point is, micromax is unwilling to provide the kernel source for the phones they manufacture.. If they did provide it, this could be the best phone under this price range. Alas, we cant have everything.. 
PS- Anyone waiting to buy this, should also take a look at Xperia U and Xperia Sola.. (sola is available for 13.5K in ebay with dealer warranty)


----------



## funskar (Oct 18, 2012)

Take look at Xolo900 .. my one frnd yesterday bought it for 16.3k only..
It's really impresive..


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 18, 2012)

i would suggest to wait till march...... as within 2 mnths mmx launched the sequel ... also karbonn phones with intel proccesors are also comming........


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 18, 2012)

josin said:


> Rooting and rom support by Xda guys are a boon for any droids.Indian origin phones never received any love from xda or like communities.I cant live with out a rooted droid and an oced kernel.so what ever prices micromax offers its a no go to any custom rom lover



Micromax a100 development- xda-developers 

Still the phone needs to be sold in good numbers, get some popularity with public. Developers will be interested in popular devices as there hundreds of android models all over the world sold by tens of companies.


----------



## sidewinder (Oct 19, 2012)

Bought Spice Mi 500 3 days ago... what a phone man !!!! Great buy I must say ...Probably the only ICS device that lasts 2 full days on a single charge.


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 19, 2012)

sidewinder said:


> Bought Spice Mi 500 3 days ago... what a phone man !!!! Great buy I must say ...Probably the only ICS device that lasts 2 full days on a single charge.


good to know about battery life. How did you find the device overall?, plz comment on Touch Response, Any Lags while browsing heavy web pages, Screen Brightness, Fingerprint/glossy screen, Camera etc.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 19, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> Micromax a100 development- xda-developers
> 
> Still the phone needs to be sold in good numbers, get some popularity with public. Developers will be interested in popular devices as there hundreds of android models all over the world sold by tens of companies.



you dont get it, Micromax hasnt released the KS for any of it's own devices.. that means there can be NO development, even if Rajni comes down and gets interested in android development for it


----------



## ajaymailed (Oct 19, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> you dont get it, Micromax hasnt released the KS for any of it's own devices.. that means there can be NO development, even if Rajni comes down and gets interested in android development for it


i didnt know that, but why arent they releasing it, when they know it could damage their phone sales.


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 19, 2012)

How will be its build quality? and HTC J butterfly is out to Pwn this.. good pricing BTW


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 21, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> How will be its build quality? and HTC J butterfly is out to Pwn this.. good pricing BTW



Really ?? You compare a 12k device to a HTC Flagship.. i dont even know how i should react to this


----------



## ankitjoshi55 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice to see such lower priced smart phones. But it cant compete brands like Samsung, Sony, Htc. We cant get quality products in Cheaper rates. Phones internal quality is huge doubt. 
can anyone spend 12 k for micromax? 
Better to increase budget and go for Brand Phones or u can purchase brand Used Mobiles also.


----------



## Daniel Johnson (Oct 25, 2012)

It's really good to see lower priced smart phone. But it not comparable with Nokia, Samsung, htc etc branded companies.The feature of this company is more as micro max.


----------



## Soumik (Oct 25, 2012)

Its really good to see that these companies are coming up with good phones at such cheap rates.. and ppl are comparing then to over priced flagship devices from well established companies. Ppl will low budget and big desires will definitely go for these phones. I have head, they are having a decent enough build quality to last for a yr atleast. And most mobile enthusiasts change phones after a yrs time. If you can hold a phone which other ppl are comparing to flagships costing more than double/triple its price.. i say its more than worth it !!!


----------



## Tenida (Oct 28, 2012)

Here some update about MMX C2 A110 phone:

*Unbox video*



*Hands-on video*



On looking at the videos, I think this would be great phone at 10-11K budget. I think of buying a good smart phone from long time, I guess this will do for me. 
It has every feature that we see in higher budget device 



sidewinder said:


> Bought Spice Mi 500 3 days ago... what a phone man !!!! Great buy I must say ...Probably the only ICS device that lasts 2 full days on a single charge.



Can you do an short review with photo attached of phone?


----------



## shawn301287 (Oct 29, 2012)

Seems quiet amazing.. waiting for its launch.. saw the other day, snapdeal had put up A110, 2 pieces sold for 9999/- Dont know what they talkin about.. Fearing of any battery issues in it, cos A100 had so...
just wondering how dual sim wud work.. Both sims at a time like a regular dual sim fone??
and whats this dual sim with hot swap??


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 29, 2012)

available at saholic for arnd 10 K


----------



## Tenida (Oct 29, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> available at saholic for arnd 10 K


Is there any COD method?

You can buy even from Flipkart but sad part is that, its out of stock everywhere.
*www.flipkart.com/micromax-canvas-2-a110/p/itmdesdhdhbq97au?pid=MOBDESCYB7NZWJYT&ref=52132988-8add-4afb-9985-30d89f9831a2


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 29, 2012)

Got it frm CC2 @ 9.5k.........

Truly awesome.......................


----------



## kartikoli (Oct 29, 2012)

rebrand ... saw it on FB 
will search and post here but for me 512 RAM is a let down


----------



## Tenida (Oct 29, 2012)

sayan8 said:


> Got it frm CC2 @ 9.5k.........
> 
> Truly awesome.......................


You mean City center 2 ? Name the shop? Please



kartikoli said:


> rebrand ... saw it on FB
> will search and post here but for me 512 RAM is a let down



Yup 512 MB ram is let down but still it has great specs @ 10K


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 29, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Is there any COD method?
> 
> You can buy even from Flipkart but sad part is that, its out of stock everywhere.
> Micromax Canvas 2 A110 (White) - Buy Micromax Canvas 2 A110 (White) Online at Best Price in India: Comparison, Ratings, Reviews, Specifications of Branded Mobiles: Flipkart.com


 
its now out of stock at saholic but available at flipkart now


----------



## Tenida (Oct 29, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> its now out of stock at saholic but available at flipkart now



with bump in price


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 30, 2012)

helloo tenida, kamon achen??? didnt exactly remember the shops name......but u will surely get it....

Got this phn fr my bro @ 9.5k @ CC2

Screen - 5 inches , though its size is bigger than a100
Cpu -   1 ghz mediatek MT6577 , thank god
Gpu -  PowerVRGx531
Camera -   8mp good but its quality is same to galaxy nexus 5mps
Screen  -  ITS AWESOME, with 16m colors.........
Nenamark -  mine it shown abt 24fps ..

.............


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 30, 2012)

sayan8 said:


> helloo tenida, kamon achen???
> 
> Got this phn fr my bro @ 9.5k @ CC2
> 
> ...



how is camera quality ,and connectivity to PC , internet surfing   , playing videos  .. did u face any problem or it is smooth


----------



## sayan8 (Oct 30, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> how is camera quality ,and connectivity to PC , internet surfing   , playing videos  .. did u face any problem or it is smooth




Camera i overall good, surfing is also fine, video played smooth , didnt tried 1080p but 720p played fine wid mx player..... touch is also good


----------



## nikufellow (Oct 30, 2012)

josin said:


> Rooting and rom support by Xda guys are a boon for any droids.Indian origin phones never received any love from xda or like communities.I cant live with out a rooted droid and an oced kernel.so what ever prices micromax offers its a no go to any custom rom lover



most of these desi phones are rebranded devices from other markets so they can be rooted and they do support roms from other similarly speced droids with little or no modifications !


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Guys, m confused. How likely you are going to suggest some1 this mobile ? Should I sell my SE LWW and buy this ?


----------



## Tenida (Oct 30, 2012)

I am planning to buy this next week. Btw. How much will I get for 2years old Nokia 5233?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 30, 2012)

sayan8 said:


> Got it frm CC2 @ 9.5k.........
> 
> Truly awesome.......................



Pics!!!!!



Tenida said:


> I am planning to buy this next week. Btw. How much will I get for 2years old Nokia 5233?



It's better you ask your local shops,digital,sangetha...(digital and sangetha give good rates .)


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 30, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Hi Guys, m confused. How likely you are going to suggest some1 this mobile ? Should I sell my SE LWW and buy this ?



Somebody answer mine too.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 30, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Somebody answer mine too.



Why not but how old is your mobile?


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 30, 2012)

3 months


----------



## Tenida (Oct 30, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> 3 months



Buy this mobile only if you get better resale value.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 30, 2012)

is that cell good ? micromax one ? can we count on it ?


----------



## Tenida (Oct 31, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> is that cell good ? micromax one ? can we count on it ?



Yes I heard its good set. From past Funbook tablet experience I can tell you Micromax is a really  good brand and its after-sales service is also up to the mark.
But before buying this set wait for igyaan review.


----------



## papul1993 (Oct 31, 2012)

Will it ever get updated to jellybean?


----------



## Vaibhav20 (Oct 31, 2012)

:thumbup:





Nerevarine said:


> Really ?? You compare a 12k device to a HTC Flagship.. i dont even know how i should react to this



Need a lyk button for ds..


----------



## Tenida (Oct 31, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> Will it ever get updated to jellybean?



maybe or maybe not


----------



## funskar (Nov 2, 2012)

kartikoli said:


> rebrand ... saw it on FB
> will search and post here but for me 512 RAM is a let down



Then wait for micromax a90+ which will b having 1gb ram amoled screen.
Btw 720p screen is also rumoured abt that..
A90+ likely to wall this christmas


----------



## 101gamzer (Nov 2, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> Really ?? You compare a 12k device to a HTC Flagship.. i dont even know how i should react to this



Interesting... It no matter when pwning


----------



## Tenida (Nov 2, 2012)

funskar said:


> Then wait for micromax a90+ which will b having 1gb ram amoled screen.
> Btw 720p screen is also rumoured abt that..
> A90+ likely to wall this christmas



1GB will boast the performance in ICS or JELLYBEAM. But A110 surely the most feature-packed android device you can get within 10k which looks like a s3 and note 2 copy.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 3, 2012)

Micromax YU no ship A90S with 1 GB RAM..

Its confirmed guys, it has 512MB RAM too 

BTW people, are there any Amlogic based PHones out there ? its a tried and tested cpu which has impressive capabilities, and the best part kernel source is out


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 5, 2012)

Tenida said:


> 1GB will boast the performance in ICS or JELLYBEAM. But A110 surely the most feature-packed android device you can get within 10k which looks like a s3 and note 2 copy.


I think i realise how these Cos have bought down The Giant Nokia to its knees in lower priced segment. A definite warning to lower, mid to lower priced Androids, anything less than dual core/768 MB RAM/5 MPCam will be competing these devices which is not a good scenario for makers like HTC, Sony etc, 

I ve been telling my friends about this, but they are just unwilling trust Indian brands with smartphones. Last year, i was laughing with my friends making fun of buying smartphones from Lava,  few days later i was pleasantly shocked to see Lava Xolo X900..

just have a look at Micromax A57 Ninja Specs
480X320, 3.5 inch screen, 3.2 MP Cam, 1 Ghz Proc, Adreno 200 GPU,  512 MB RAM, 256 MB Internal Storage, SD Card Slot.
and phone is priced at Rs 5000.

even if its decently good build, smooth, its going to slaughter all budget androids around 10 K Price. They are breaking all the price barriers, redefining the smartphone Android experience.

although offtopic, i cant stop myself posting this video.


el cheapo Micromax A50 AISHA vs iPhone 4S Siri

no wonder Google Now was so good on Jelly Bean.

*A110 benchmarks look encouraging, Nenamark 25.6 FPS, Linpack 63 MFLOPS, Quadrant 2710, AnTuTu - 4580. These Scores are comparable to dual cores like Xperia U, Sola, LG Optimus 2X.
Another video- A110 flawlessly playing NFS-Most wanted, Modern Combat 3, 720p video playback. (no 1080p playback though)*


The el-cheapo Mediatek Chipset has done it, its power is comparable to lower-end dual cores like Nova Thor U8500 powering Xperia U/Sola, Nvidia Tegra 2 etc. Although 1 GB RAM, 1080p recording/playback would have made a killer superphone. A110 is undisputed champion at 10K Price. btw even the Xperia U, Sola cant handle 1080p video playback with stock video player.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 5, 2012)

> even the Xperia U, Sola cant handle 1080p video playback with stock video player.



When it comes to branded phones, if they dont support 1080p playback, my friends are like .. "meh.. its still an awesome phone"
But when it's a desi phone without 1080p playback.. "OMG NO, that phone is ****..it cant even play 1080p videos.. what good is it"
lol 

But the fact still remains, no KS from MMX, No Cyanogenmod, No Jellybean 
Even if we convince MMX to release it, then it's still a nogo because mediatek itself hasnt released it for any of it's devices


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 5, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> When it comes to branded phones, if they dont support 1080p playback, my friends are like .. "meh.. its still an awesome phone"
> But when it's a desi phone without 1080p playback.. "OMG NO, that phone is ****..it cant even play 1080p videos.. what good is it"
> lol But the fact still remains, no KS from MMX, No Cyanogenmod, No Jellybean
> Even if we convince MMX to release it, then it's still a nogo because mediatek itself hasnt released it for any of it's devices


I think MMX doesnt care much considering average user wouldnt root his phone, would not buy phone based on developer support. They would be keen on encashing the wow factor with these giant 5 inch screen phones. The same wow factor Galaxy Flagships have.


----------

